# Diamond rhoms vs "normal" rhoms



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Gents,

reading about them for somany times here on the forum, I started to wonder about the so-called diamond rhoms.
What makes a rhom a diamond rhom, compared to "normal" rhoms ?

Are there specific markings like shape or collection points ?


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

You will get a bunch of people on here saying there is no difference, a rhom is a rhom, and that it is the seller's addition to a common name to try and up the price of the fish. Supposively, it's supposed to mean that it's scales are highly reflective and "glisten like a diamond" at certain angles of light.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Their body shape is more of a diamond shape I am going to post a pic of a 11 inch Diamond I use to have and a 13 Peru that I have know so you can compare.I hope this helps.
Here is a normal Rhom








Here is a Diamond


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

collection point has alot to do with it


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

jmax611 said:


> collection point has alot to do with it


And yes collection point has a lot to do with it thanks John


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

it's just a descriptive term that people use, and i think people are getting very loose with the requirements lately. i remember a few years ago, the "diamond" rhoms seemed to be covered in glittery scales, which did set them apart from the "normal" rhoms, but nowadays, most of the rhoms that people call diamonds look pretty plain to me. a lot of rhoms get some shiny scales and will even have a blue sheen to them, but some people like to call those diamonds too.

personally, i prefer jet black rhoms, i think they look amazing, so i don't get the whole hype around the "diamonds", but to each his own.


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

I like the all black as well, but it just ain't the same as the diamonds...
Imo, the more shine and sparkle, the better.....much more of a center piece, but 
Every1 is different...I personally was told, the more of a shine, and sparkle, the more expensive.
Don't know if that's tru, but black is just black, my diamond rhom has ridiculously awesome colors, blinds me sumtimes.


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Well, I was told that a regular rhom to most people. Is a rhom from peru, they are very common and easy to get. Most people have peru rhom's,because they are cheap.
A diamond rhom, is a rhom that has speckled scales all over it's body. And, the main reason is because it take's the shape of a diamond.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

So a regular rhom is from Peru









Im staying out of this one....some subjects will never die....no matter how many times you explain the origin of common names.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

'Rhom' 'beus' = diamond shape. The rest is recycled mumbo jumbo.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Regular rhoms are from Peru ? Depends on where you purchase them. In Europe, most rhoms are claimed to be from the Belem region (though still sold as most rare, $$$). Peruvians are harder to get.

But as far as I understand, the entire "diamond" description is once thought up, taken for granted by the public and for now just used without a real definition ?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

The term diamond is just a description of what you see....shinny scales. That is all.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Shiny scaled "diamond" rhom's also come from peru. They're just from different rivers than the 'black' peru rhom's.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Grosse Gurke said:


> The term diamond is just a description of what you see....shinny scales. That is all.


So I can call my fish a diamond geryi ?


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

a rhom is a rhom is a rhom.....repeat after me please.

it is pertaining to the shape and scales they have. a black pertains to the pigment
it has / collection point is how hard they had to fish for it....so i dont understand
why a rhom to the laymen are so bloody expensive when its just a rhom.

your geryi is a serra btw


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

assclown said:


> a rhom is a rhom is a rhom.....repeat after me please.
> 
> it is pertaining to the shape and scales they have. a black pertains to the pigment
> it has / collection point is how hard they had to fish for it....so i dont understand
> ...


That's exactly why I asked. A rhom is a rhom, however in ID questions where even the species is not exactly defined, people seem to tend to use terms like BDR immediately. So I started wondering what makes a rhom a diamond or a regular in their eyes.
Doesn't really matter if there is a true difference (which I doubt) but for understanding the used term, I needed some descriptions.

And yes, a geryi is a Serrasalmus species. Just like a rhombeus is another Serrasalmus species


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

imo it is similar to the situation with terns and reds there both pygo natts just one costs more because of coloration.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

yes coloration plays a part of the fish "id"

a blue diamond is harder to fish for, along with a black diamond. 
the black rhoms is more prevalant where the colored species are not.

its like saying the "guy" with "curly hair" is walking with the other guy
with a "buzz cut" they are still guys.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

So far, thanks for the replies.
The reason for me asking is, like GG stated, questions like this will always return.
But being a complex species, people will have a way to distinguish one rhom from the other. And so far, on the Dutch forum there is not much info available about "diamonds" versus "regulars", so some questioning here is just the start for a description for us Dutchies now that suddenly the name starts popping up over here.

Do I understand it well, that there is no scientific difference between them ? And that the name is just "made up" to describe what looks different in some specimen ?
Body shape, shiny scales and coloration ?

A few more questions about it : has there ever been an investigation about a correlation between the lighting and the color of the fish ? Angle of light, what type of TL, that kind of factors ?
Are there specific collection points, or are they present everywhere ?

What's Jet Black by the way, I've heard of them but wouldn't know what differentiates them from the rest...


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Lucien said:


> What's Jet Black by the way, I've heard of them but wouldn't know what differentiates them from the rest...


Jet black, I believe is just referring to rhoms that are almost completely black. Most rhoms are more a slate gray. So rhoms that are so dark they appear to be black are few and far between. 
Heres an old classic pic to give you an idea.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

damn thats black


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Lucien said:


> So far, thanks for the replies.
> The reason for me asking is, like GG stated, questions like this will always return.
> But being a complex species, people will have a way to distinguish one rhom from the other. And so far, on the Dutch forum there is not much info available about "diamonds" versus "regulars", so some questioning here is just the start for a description for us Dutchies now that suddenly the name starts popping up over here.
> 
> ...


there is also a speckled rhom or something along those lines someone posted a pic a few weeks back i dont have a pic but they look almost like urban camo with dark gray and black pretty cool have only heard of two of them on this site and it could be the same fish.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Marbled rhom.


----------

